# Need chic/rice recipe for 100, please!



## confectionqueen (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay, I have been catering for about two years. This is the first event I have served over 50. I need a baked chicken & rice dish for 100. I haven't decided if I will cook it at our kitchen and reheat or simply cook it at the reception.

Please forward recipes. Thanks so much!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

whoa CQ...if you've catered for 50 just multiply by 2, same concept if you've catered for 25 multiply by 4......

As to reheating, bringing in hot in cambros or making on site...it revolves around time and equipment. Equipment is primary.

Welcome to cheftalk, we welcome professionals in this forum. What I'd ask of any participants is: come to ask advice but in return please answer others questions.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If I were you I would make a basic Chick Ala King recipe and mix it with a nice rice Pilaff

For 100 you would need 25 Lbs chicken (boneless thighs and boneless breast) !/4 lb pp

5 gallons of sauce with peppers, mushrooms, peas(640 ounces or roughly 6 ounces each)

blend sauce mixture with chicken and either mix with or serve over rice

rice you need 3/4 cooked cup pp.:chef:


----------



## confectionqueen (Sep 27, 2009)

When I made it for 50, I made 5 pans, each feeding 10. I don't really want to have to worry about 10 pans to feed everyone. I am unsure of putting more food in the same pan because depth of the pan can change cooking time and the final result. I simply thought that if someone had a basic recipe that already feeds more, it would be easier.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you could get at least 15 covers from a no. 1 pan of _arroz con pollo_ figuring two pieces of darkmeat per cover, i.e., 100 leg and thigh quarters. Separate the quarters into pieces and it allows for big eaters, small eaters and multiple trips through the buffet line. _Arroz con pollo_ has the advantage of being one of those dishes which profits from holding and survives -- even thrives -- with reheating.

There are any number of strategies for when and where to cook, and how to reheat -- if necessary. Those depend on available facilities and equipment. Not to channel Shroomgirl or anything.

For what it's worth, there aren't many recipes for anything which feed 100 -- at least outside of institutions with specialized high-volume kitchens. Typical catering "recipes" are scaled for available cookware, serving pieces, stove and counter space, and multiplied to provide the necessary volume.

Your practice of banging out food by the pan is one of the very best ways to organize a catering job. But you need to overcome your shyness when it comes to large numbers of pans. If you're serving hot food from chaffers, there really isn't any better way to do it.

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

5 Pans for 50??? don't know what size pans you use, but for me a pan is a standard hotel pan insert and 5 of them would feed a lot more then 50. I gave you quantities prior, it applies to most chicken recipes. 5- 6 ounces sauce 3-4 ounc chick. This is a good size portion. If your a caterer, you should be able to figure this out. As BDL states not to many recipes for 100 the best recipes are from prior experience and knowing your clientel.


----------

